# Brand new to this ... Lesbian couple about to start TTC



## Mrs_Louise (Jul 3, 2015)

So my wife and I are starting on our TTC journey we are trying to get a consultation at Bourn Hall Cambridge. I'm thinking we will do IUI but my BMI is 31 at the min so looks like I'm on a weight loss journey too... Anybody who has any advice please help especially if you are at bourn hall...


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hiya and welcome! 

I'm up the other end of the country now im afraid so no advice about Bourn Hall but I'm sure there's a thread for there on here! 
Myself and wife are about to have IUI #5 so please feel free to PM me if you have any questions about it although every clinic has different procedures!  I am just under the 30 BMI and really do struggle to keep my weight down!!


----------



## Mrs_Louise (Jul 3, 2015)

SO we have finally booked our first consultation for the 4th Aug and a follow up on the 10th really nervous and excited.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, I don't know anything about Bourn Hall either but wanted to wish you lots of luck!


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, we used Bourn Hall Wymondham for IVF, but I can tell you that BH in general are great! Wishing you lots of luck


----------

